# Programm zum Video erstellen und bearbeiten gesucht



## Kloppo2011 (9. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich mehrere Videodateien und Bilder zum einem ordentlichen Video zusammenschneiden und bearbeiten kann. Weiterhin möchte ich das Video gerne mit Musik und selbst gesprochenem Text hinterlegen. Habt Ihr Vorschläge?

Vielen Danle


----------



## Alex S (18. August 2011)

Da hätte ich was. Das ist schweine teuer. Adobe After Effects CS5.5. 
Dieses Programm wurde glaube ich für die Harry Potter Filme verwendet
Hoffe ich habe dir geholfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2011)

After Effects ist kein VideoSCHNITTprogramm.

Was die ursprüngliche Frage angeht:
Es gibt so endlos viele Videoschnittprogramme auf dem Markt, das es echt schwierig ist, dir da irgendwas vorzuschlagen. Kommt immer auf Geldbeutel, Anspruch, Featureliste, Bedienphilosophie usw. an. Aber im Prinzip scheint dein Vorhaben ja nun nicht so komplex zu sein, dass man nach Fertigstellung direkt mit einem Vertrag in Hollywood rechnen muss.
Also schau dich einfach mal im Elektronikmarkt deines Vertrauens um, da gibts sicher auch jede Menge Software von Magix über Pinnacle/Avid, Sony Vegas bis Edius, Premiere Pro usw.

Bringt nichts, dir hier eine vollständige Liste von Schnittprogrammen zu posten.
Entweder ganz konkrete und spezielle Anforderungen, oder selber umschauen.
Die von dir genannten Anforderungen sind Standard.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Alex S (19. August 2011)

Hallo
Du könntest auch einfach den vorinstallierte Movie Maker (Live) verwenden.
Mit dem habe ich auch schon so einige filme geschnitten.


----------

